# Calf Bottle



## Travisg96 (May 14, 2018)

I have a calf bottle that is maybe 40+ years old. It's a plastic bottle and looks like the ones they sell now the only difference is that the nipples for the ones at the farm store are smaller than the one I have. The one I has the same threads as a small mouth Mason jar ring.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Travisg96 said:


> I have a calf bottle that is maybe 40+ years old. It's a plastic bottle and looks like the ones they sell now the only difference is that the nipples for the ones at the farm store are smaller than the one I have. The one I has the same threads as a small mouth Mason jar ring.


Okay????????


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Buy a new one. They are cheap.


----------



## Travisg96 (May 14, 2018)

sorry I need a new nipple and was wondering if anyone could help me find the right size. There is no name on the bottle. The old nipple has a flange about 2 3/8" and all the ones I can find have about a 2" flange


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Travisg96 said:


> sorry I need a new nipple and was wondering if anyone could help me find the right size. There is no name on the bottle. The old nipple has a flange about 2 3/8" and all the ones I can find have about a 2" flange


Interesting. It's better to have a smaller nipple on it anyways. Some calves have trouble with the bigger nipples.


----------



## Travisg96 (May 14, 2018)

The nipple is about the same size but the flange that screws on is smaller on the ones I am finding. I need a nipple with a flange that is about 2 3/8".I know a new bottle is cheap I just don't want to throw away a perfectly good bottle.


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Travisg96 said:


> The nipple is about the same size but the flange that screws on is smaller on the ones I am finding. I need a nipple with a flange that is about 2 3/8".I know a new bottle is cheap I just don't want to throw away a perfectly good bottle.


Look on pbs animal health website. See if they have any. 

pbsanimalhealth.com


----------



## tnsalersbreeder (Dec 3, 2015)

Bam! 

http://dairysupplyonline.com/shop/animal-care/calf-bottle-screw-on-cap-and-nipples/

You can choose 2 3/8 nipple for 1.97.


----------

